# My betta doesn't flare?



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been lurking on this forum for a while and recently joined. I noticed in pictures, many of your Betta flare, or at least you get them to flare for the picture. I've had Sapphire for a few months, he's a male crowntail betta, and I've literally NEVER seen him flare. He has a ten gallon glass tank and can probably see his reflection I'd imagine, but he's never done it. Has anyone else had this experience? Is he just really mellow? He's a completely healthy and happy fish, I just don't think he's ever flared.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

my boy doesn't flare either..i have him for a week now...my 1st betta boy that died would flare all the time at his reflection....i did the mirror thing with my new boy and he did it...but i try not to stress him to much with the mirror..so i think it all depends on the betta


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

have you tried showing him a mirror? None of my boys flare unless they see themselves, or another male. I have 1 male who will flare at my finger lol


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

I showed him a mirror and he flared a few times, pretty cute. I wasn't even aware that they did that before I came to this site. He's such a laid back, sweet boy. It's kind of funny to see him get riled up.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

My first boy, Smaug, didn't flare until I got another fish. I am happy my boys don't flare at me. They know I am the giant fish-being that brings food, not a threat!


----------



## MybettaSapphire (Sep 20, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> My first boy, Smaug, didn't flare until I got another fish. I am happy my boys don't flare at me. They know I am the giant fish-being that brings food, not a threat!


yeah, Sapphire's in the bathroom and everytime I come in he swims to the front of the tank and begs for food. So cute! My pets have me trained really well, lol.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

my girl NEVER flares! i have tried EVERYTHING! mirrors, my finger, nothing works! is she okay?


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

girls dont flare its rare to se them flare


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh ok thank you! *whew!*


----------

